# my growth blast



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i hope to start my growth blast next monday guys aslong as my gh is sourced

i was wondering if this will be enough for a blast i got 3x16iu of genotropin coming will 12iu eod of that be enough for a week over say 200ius of hyge?

how much t3 shall i run that week?

so looking forward to starting will do some b4 and after pics things going well at the mo been running peptides and currently 18 stone with out line of my abs

gonna up my protein too 350-400g a day during blast and get plenty of extra rest and water along with vitamins and minerals


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I recon 25mcg but i would go higher on the protein. You are a big boy i would go for 450 grams for the duration of your science experiment.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

ok thanks alot mate


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

glanzav said:


> ok thanks alot mate


 I would ask DutchScott as he is the man with the plan when it comes to this gh blast stuff. All i know is that when the gh is up your protein better be way up also


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

yea i dropped him a message on facebook

well i usually do about 350 so will aim for the 450 like you said

see what happens ill take some pics this sunday then the following mon after i have finished


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

glanzav said:


> i hope to start my growth blast next monday guys aslong as my gh is sourced
> 
> i was wondering if this will be enough for a blast i got 3x16iu of genotropin coming will 12iu eod of that be enough for a week over say 200ius of hyge?
> 
> ...


Are you planning to do a blast with 48iu gh mate:confused1:


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

http://humangrowthhormonemexico.com/genotropin/Genotropin%20Pics0012.jpg

i thought as it was proper pharma grade and people get away with running like 2-3 ius a day doing 10iu for a week would be tidy enough for a blast

is this not the case

the hyges have seem to gone down in standards in my opinion the only other option to me is kingtropin but i havent heard anything brilliant about that


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

agree with the hygy done some 100iu boxes,load of fvkin crap

doing 40iu a day and nothing???no cts which i get,no weight gain

no pumps,stuff is rubbish.

need too find a new make ffs.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

thats the position im in mal

i nos there are tidy hyges about but the ones coming this way a sec are hopeless

so wouldnt wanna waste my cash

and i been told and promised the genotropin is spot on and my source has never let me down


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

my mates started on a 200iu box il catch up with him in

a few weeks and see how he's getting on,he's only doing

4 iu a day which is too low for hyge imo,but il find out

about any sides n stuff he's had,i did tell him to up the dose lol.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

scott you lost me on your last msg mate

you been drinking lol


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks good.. Im doing 10iu ED with igf and slin. My hands are useless, my fingers burn all day, my wrists cramp up, I have constant muscle pumps all day long to the point I cant hold my cell fone to ear haha.. ankles are swollen, tired as all hell 24/7.. but im makin redic gains

Good luck!


----------

